# Harley Davidson Electric bicycle



## JO BO (Oct 27, 2020)

How many here are going to buy the New Harley Davidson Electric bicycle   Series 1 when it comes out?


----------



## wheelbender6 (Oct 27, 2020)

Depends on pricing.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Oct 27, 2020)

Better to build your own, especially since solid state batteries are coming out, soon.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Oct 27, 2020)

Probably be priced at twice the competition, leak oil in the showroom and won't start when you need it to.  I've heard Harleys have gotten better, but they will always be hardly ablesons to me.  I had a housemate who was making serious payments on a lawn ornament in the 1980s.  Never did get it running, even with the help of all his buddies with nazi tattoos.


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 27, 2020)

The only Harley Davidson bicycles I'll ever own are the Davis built bicycles. I do own three Harley Motorcycles. One is being restored so I can't speak for it but the other two have never left a drop of oil on the floor or failed to start. I've ridden with a lot of other HD owners and none that I've ridden with had Nazi tattoos. In fact I have no tattoos. It amazes me these falacies and stereoootypes are still held by some concerning HD or motorcyclists in general. V/r Shawn


----------



## catfish (Oct 27, 2020)

No.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## wheelbender6 (Oct 28, 2020)

I should have said it depends on price, engine spec and battery spec.
The frame reminds me of the old KHS B!tch; a jump bike that was made only a couple of years.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Oct 28, 2020)

Not a fallacy, just a simple statement of fact and observations in upstate New York in the 1980's.  For some reason, Luftwaffe eagles were very popular among the biker crowd there, along with SS totenkopfen.  A youngster I work with recently bought a new Harley and likes it, but won't say what they paid for it...  If the machines are finally living up to the legend, that can only be good.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Oct 28, 2020)

Now, if they can take the TOC Harley and make it electric, that would be cool!


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Oct 29, 2020)

This guy makes the coolest ev bike !


----------



## Connor (Oct 31, 2020)

It depends on the price. I've heard that they are going to range from $2,500 to $5k and I wouldn't be surprised because of how much the full sized electric Harley is. But it is pretty good looking...
-Connor


----------



## wheelbender6 (Nov 1, 2020)

I read that the Series 1 will be a very limited production model. These days, that can mean anywhere between 500 to 10,000 units. The regular mass produced e-bikes will have plenty of options for gearing, tires, motors, batteries, etc.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Nov 3, 2020)




----------



## Demzie (Nov 4, 2020)

I'll stick to a Real Harley., our '04 is a dream. Never a leak, never an issue starting up and the power is unbeatable. A real bike with that classic touch. No need for a bunch of gaudy extras. 

Erin


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Nov 4, 2020)

New Harley is good looking electric bicycle. Not my thing, but shows how much interest is shifting toward bicycles as transportation again. Vintage is my thing, but fun how everybody is getting back into bicycles. TOC all over again !


----------



## oldmtrcyc (Nov 14, 2020)

Their electic bike is not made by Harley.  It's marketing.   How many fools want one?


----------



## Jeff54 (Nov 15, 2020)

Rumors:;To maintain  tradition: They'll be adding a set of false mufflers, packed with deep base Bose speaker system, that rumbles and vibrates in sync with RPMs. Part of the system uses oil to cause vibration and is set to dump 1 drop whenever it's off.
*'If it doesn't wake the neighborhood and spit on sidewalks, it's not a Harley.'*


----------



## wheelbender6 (Nov 15, 2020)

You forgot the backfire feature.


----------



## mikecuda (Feb 10, 2021)

I'm  hearing $3,500 -$5,500 per unit


----------



## bricycle (Feb 10, 2021)

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> This guy makes the coolest ev bike !
> 
> View attachment 1293021











						Kosynier BOARDTRACK - EXTREME ELECTRIC BIKE
					

EXTREME ELECTRIC BIKE. Handcrafted electric retro bike Kosynier BOARDTRACK. It refers to SPORTS motorcycles from 100 years ago.




					kosynier.eu


----------

